# ACoustic top parts



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Well, first of all apologizes because may be a thread a little difficult to explain for my allien english.

I am a proud owner of an Spanish Acoustic Alhambra j3:

Guitarras ALHAMBRA

And the other day I could see that the top is a three parts top. I always thought ascoustic guitar tops have only two parts, so I would like to know what's the advantages of having an acoustic guitar with a three parts top, if so.

I would like to have better english to mean more accurately all that item worries me but I prefer to be direct and easily understood.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Vack I am not sure I have ever seen a three piece top for an acoustic guitar, and I don't see it being listed as a three piece top. Guitarras ALHAMBRA
So maybe I am not understanding what it is you are trying to ask because the description looks like a solid top spruce or cedar top guitar.ship


----------



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

So I think, but the other day I could see under special lights clearly diferent colours on the top. One rectangular going from the neck to the jack and on the sides the same different darker colour. Was so clear and stright lined that I think the top was solid but in three parts.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

3 piece tops aren't all that uncommon, you see them generally on more affordable guitars. It allows builders to use smaller pieces of wood to make the top, giving them a bigger/more affordable selection to pick from. Multi-piece tops are generally considered less-desirable, but there are no real disadvantages (other than visually, if the pieces are not matched well).


----------

